# Brummie Smoker New Guy



## tombirmingham (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi

My name is Tom, I am from Birmingham in the UK and have recently restarted eating meat again, I was a vegetarian for 6 years and then started eating fish and now meat. I've decided to do this after rethinking my personal ethos on food consumption and have realised that an informed decision on my food purchasing is vital, choice as a human being is just as important as not eating a certain food. I believe in eating good meat but less of it, I will buy from an organic butcher and not just some shitty burger from a takeaway store. 

So what brings me here ? Well I love food DIY, I love making my own sourdough bread, lacto fermenting and recently I made my own hot smoker from a bread bin to hot smoke some mackerel. My girlfriend is a strict veggie and struggles with meat and being around it so I've said I'll keep it outside of the house as much as possible therefore the logical step is BBQ and smoking. 

I have a Weber BBQ but I am really interested in smoking food, particularly fish but also my own sausages, cheese and chillies etc. Yesterday I bought a PRO Q Frontier starter set from Hot Smoked, like all good things I feel this will be a slow journey of learning and hopefully good food and the feeling of doing things my way away. 

I also believe in self-reliance and have a small blog called http://www.selfandroots.wordpress.com  where I am blogging about my journey into self-reliance/sufficiency. 

I am based in the UK and keen to read books which follow traditional history (I am a bit of a food history geek) as well as practical skills and tips that would be useful on this smoking journey. All advice, good reads and tips would be very welcome !

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## wade (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Tom and welcome to the UK Group. It is good for the BBQ world that you are now eating meat again however I never knock people who choose  to be vegetarians (except in jest) and I have eaten some wonderful vegetarian meals over the years. The important things to remember with meat are quality and moderation.

From your mix of interests you should find a lot of soul mates on here as many of us like to try our hands at different things. Smoked fish and cheese are regular discussion points on here in addition to the meat.

With both the Weber Kettle (?) and the ProQ Frontier you are set to smoke most things that you are likely to want. There are people on here from the UK and the USA who can help you to fine tune your skills on both. You will be surprised how quickly the journey will be once you have mastered the temperature control of both.

Please remember that no question is too trivial or too basic and if you are wanting to know the answer then there are likely to be others just waiting for the question to be asked.

When you get a chance please start a new thread in here and post some photos of your next smoke. We like photos in here.

If you happen to find yourself in the vicinity of Lincoln next Saturday It would be great to see you at the SMF UK Group gathering.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## tombirmingham (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you Wade, will keep you updated. Something tells me I'll start with fish, we have an excellent fish market in Birmingham where I am going to look into getting a side of salmon to cold smoke in the PRO Q. I had in addition to some money towards my smoker for my 30th a book by personal food hero Tim Hayward, he covers the actions of salmon smoking well and I like the idea of doing it at home in the garden. I also want to look at smoking cheese, I have a romantic idea of smoking cheese and providing it to friends and family at Christmas as presents.

The meat aspect is daunting and the idea of smoking a brisket seems quite far away at the moment, I like to learn and geek out at a lot of things and I have done that with my sourdough bread baking. The image below is a raisin, rosemary and caraway bread that I baked at home in my oven. I also am blessed with an earth oven which I built with a crew of people for making pizza and bread baking, it's in my garden and is a monster but very beautiful to use. 2 weeks ago I was getting pizzas cooked in it in under 2 minutes !













wpid-img_20150411_121938.jpg



__ tombirmingham
__ Jul 29, 2015






I am also going to look into doing a butchery course, as I have come back to meat I have realised that my love of pork is most evident out of all the meats - I'd like to do a butchery course to learn about the joints, the methodology and how to get the best with minimal waste from an animal. What vegetarianism has taught me is to respect all things, leave no waste and be careful with the decisions I make when eating food. I don't want to seem preachy but I genuinely do feel this way and it is a consideration I have been making for a number of months to get to this opinion and believe it. 

But for now, on with the smoke, any first projects that people would recommend for toe dipping ?


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Tom , Welcome to our "Family" and "Addiction"

Plenty of good folk on here, ask any questions you can think of, and you will get your answers.

Please take time to look at the UK Smokers Forum,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3161/uk-smokers

And introduce your self on the UK Roll Call

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229926/roll-call

Some of the best food I have had, was vegetarian in India.

If you are looking at doing a Butchery Coures you will not go wrong with the people below, especially the Pig In A Day Course.

http://www.schoolofartisanfood.org/short-courses/butchery/

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Tom

Welcome on board!

I have done a few sides of Salmon recently and the results have been astounding, and its very simple to do with relatively quick results. I used to buy sides of smoked salmon from a small smoke house in Scotland, they were expensive but really good. But once you get a whole salmon (£4.99KG Makro) filleted, deboned, trimmed, cured and smoked you will never buy it from any smoke house again!!! My next attempt is going to be cold smoking other fish, going to try Monkfish!

What are you thinking about using for your cold smoke generator as there are a number of DIY alternatives before you spend the big bucks

A personal goal would be to make my own cheese and them smoke it but that's a while away yet. Just practice on small things until you get to master your rig


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Tom

I have done a few courses, butchery, sausage making and bread baking but got canny deals on them via Wowcha.

However I did find most courses a little pricey, so I just asked a butcher friend if I could watch and before you know it you're hands on and it couldn't get better! I also worked in an Artisan Bakers for 6 months same thing just offered to help and wham I was into the whole process. But there is nothing better than bread baked in a Pizza/ Earth oven and yours look great.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have you got pictures of your oven for the lads to see. I am thinking about building one too


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello Tom.  Glad to have you with us.  WEALTH of knowledge here.  Not everyone knows everything but with so many members worldwide I am sure your questions will receive many pieces of GREAT advice.

Bit of a forgien concept here but when back in Texas I was a hunter.  From about the age of 10.  I also raised animals for slaughter when a bit older.  I TOTALLY agree and understand your ethos.  I would NEVER kill an animal ( by any means ) without planning to use EVERY piece of that animal I could for food.  It is about "respect" for the animal.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Tom,

I'm a fellow Brummie, born and bred. Both myself and partner had lived there all our lives until December last year when we moved out to Rugeley near Cannock Chase.

Like you I've just started to smoke meat and like you my other half is a veggie (although she does eat fish).

We still both visit Brum regularly, normally at weekends for a beer or three.

Prior to moving we lived in Erdington, where are you?

As Wade has mentioned this weekend is a smokers weekend at Woodhall Spa, Lincolnshire. We are heading across tomorrow until Sunday, taking the ProQ along and hoping to learn a thing or two.

Probably short notice for you but be great if you could come along.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Resurected, I lived in Derby, but worked in Erdington for 10 Years, Summer Road by the Bridge.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 30, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Resurected, I lived in Derby, but worked in Erdington for 10 Years, Summer Road by the Bridge.



Yep, just by the New Inns pub.


----------



## tombirmingham (Jul 31, 2015)

resurrected said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I'm a fellow Brummie, born and bred. Both myself and partner had lived there all our lives until December last year when we moved out to Rugeley near Cannock Chase.
> 
> ...


I have had a few invites but I am busy this weekend, I am off to a Mill tour in Gloucester to see where the flour I use comes from and then heading to see some friends in the evening. Tonight I am going to season my PRO Q and then make some plans for the first smokes. I live in Stirchley but I have lived all over the UK including Scotland, my dad fly fished salmon for a number of years and I have fond memories of this so that is where the salmon part comes in.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 31, 2015)

tombirmingham said:


> I have had a few invites but I am busy this weekend, I am off to a Mill tour in Gloucester to see where the flour I use comes from and then heading to see some friends in the evening. Tonight I am going to season my PRO Q and then make some plans for the first smokes. I live in Stirchley but I have lived all over the UK including Scotland, my dad fly fished salmon for a number of years and I have fond memories of this so that is where the salmon part comes in.



Stirchley Wines my favourite off licence [emoji]9786[/emoji]


----------



## tombirmingham (Jul 31, 2015)

Indeed. Some great beers there, was introduced to the Kernel Brewery from there including their weird but brilliant London Sour beer from the same brewery. Has to be tried.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 31, 2015)

I've been to the Kernel Brewery a couple of times. 

If you like beer and you're ever down the smoke for a weekend then the Bermondsey beer mile is well worth doing... 

http://www.londonbeerguide.com/article.php?ID=bermondsey


----------



## tombirmingham (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep, just had their Table Beer. 3.3% but such a lovely session drink.


----------



## smokewood (Aug 2, 2015)

Hiya Tom welcome to the forum.

It's a shame that you missed the Smoking Weekend as there was an array of food to tempt  every taste, but there is next year.  

There are quite a few members who hot & cold smoke so you are in good hands, don't forget to post your photo's, so we can all follow your journey.

I have just had a quick look at your blog, and I think you are on a great journey, I have also bookmarked it so I will be able to follow your journey.


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 3, 2015)

Hiya,

Glad to see everyone doing so well over the weekend and enjoying the days, maybe next year for me !

I was wondering if I could ask a quick question, what would you recommend for your first smoking ? Ideally I want to do a hot and cold smoke over the next few weeks, my brain is full of information (there is a shed load of it) and I want to be able to go for something that won't end in disappointment and can be enjoyed whilst learning the fundamental basics through a hands on approach. 

What were everyones first smokes ? What would you have gone and done first if you could do your first smoke again ? I might just do a few steaks, am I going in the right direction you think or would it be easier to do something else ?

My chimney starter comes tomorrow, I'll season the smoker tomorrow night and then it is onto the food. Exciting and a little daunting I must say !

Tom


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Tom, first cold smoke, buy a block of cheese and smoke it,

see this link, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/175534/cheese

First Hot Smoke, I would go for Pork Tenderloin

see this link, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169460/easy-smoked-pork-tenderloin-foamheart

Both of these options are low cost.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Tom, welcome to the forum.

The first thing I smoked was a Chicken. It was pretty simple and it's not too expensive if you cock it up ;)
Just oil it up, throw a little rub on it if you like (make sure to season under the skin), and chuck it on the smoker. 
Keep an eye on it and make sure it's up to a safe temperature before you eat it and you should be well away :)


----------



## smokewood (Aug 3, 2015)

Hiya Tom 

For a cold smoke cheese is a good one, however I frequently cold smoke pistachio's & cashew nuts to snack on in the afternoon.  Another good one is Demerara Sugar,  Sugar you are now saying!!!

spread it out on a tray and cold smoke it for a couple of hours.  The good thing about it is that you can just nip out once an hour, stick your finder in it and test it to see when you are happy, if you need more smoke leave it in a tad longer.  Smoked Sugar is fantastic on Fresh Strawberries, it kinda brings them alive.

As for hot Smoking, I think a chicken, or chicken drumsticks are cheap.

The first thing I hot Smoked were pork ribs using the 3-2-1 method using Oak & Apple.

Keep us posted


----------



## resurrected (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Tom,

I've not cold smoked yet. So, obviously can't offer advice or comment.

The first things I smoked were pulled pork and some chicken. Both turned out well. Although with the experience of the smoking weekend I'd have done things a little differently. 

Here's some pictures from my very first cooked food that came off the ProQ on the 7th June. I was panicking like you wouldn't believe as it was only delivered on tge 5th June!













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 3, 2015





:welcome1:













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 3, 2015


----------



## wade (Aug 4, 2015)

Cheese is a good place to start. You have to be patient though as it will take at least a couple of weeks to mature.

Cold smoked salmon steaks are also easy and can be done overnight.

Let me know of you want to try any of these.


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 4, 2015)

I am thinking cheese, garlic and salmon for my first cold smoke.

Really would like to do some beef ribs for the hot smoke, macs bbq look like they have a good and simple recipe.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Tom,

Kiska did some humongous beef ribs at the smoking weekend. Hopefully he'll see this and give you some advice.

On a side note, if like me you love books, then this is one I can recommend 













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 4, 2015


----------



## wade (Aug 4, 2015)

For the cheese and garlic it would be easier if you got yourself a cold smoke generator, though you can do without. The requirement is to produce a good supply of clean smoke without producing significant heat. Some do this using smoldering sawdust in a tray but a more controlled way is to use something like an AMNPS or a ProQ cold smoke generator

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

http://www.macsbbq.com/cold-smokers

I have both and I find the AMNPS much more effective than the ProQ. If you would like to try either one out then let me know (and no, I  don't sell either of them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)

Once you have the smoke sorted then it is down to the things you are going to smoke...

Cheese - When you get going try a variety of cheeses, but to begin with simply get some supermarket own mature Cheddar and cut into chinks about 2cm thick. Spread these out in the smoker and leave to smoke for 2-3 hours. Place in the fridge on a wire rack uncovered for 24 hours before either wrapping in clingfilm, ziploc bags or preferably vacuum pack. Leave for at least 2 weeks for the smoke flavour to mature before tasting.

Salmon (cold smoked) - Tesco's skinless, boneless Salmon steaks (about £1.50 each) are great for this. Make up a dry cure mix of 1:1 coarse sea salt and granulated sugar. Spread a thin layer of the cure mix over the bottom of a plastic (or stainless steel) container and lay the fillets, spread out on the top. Cover the top surfaces with more of the cure mix making sure that you get some on the sides of the fillets as well. Cover and leave to cure in the fridge for two and a half hours. Rinse off all the cure mix under a cold tap and then pat dry using kitchen towel. Place on a rack uncovered in the fridge overnight. Smoke for about 8 hours (overnight is great). These freeze well. When required cook at 180 C for 12 minutes.

Garlic - place the whole bulbs in the smoker on a wire rack. They will take about 6-12 hours to smoke depending on how smoky you like them.

While you have the cold smoker on, why not put in a shallow disk of coarse salt. Smoked salt goes well on many savoury dishes.


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 4, 2015)

Salt, pepper even olive oil can be cold smoked.


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 4, 2015)

Great, you guys have been great ! Love the idea of doing the salmon fillets and also cheese/condiments. Smoke garlic is such a beautiful smell, have stood in delis taking in the scent with elephant garlic - always a treat. 

Wade - I have a PRO Q smoker generator so that should be fine to use !!


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi

Try Chicken, but season under the skin for 24 hours with S & P it helps get a better skin


----------



## smokewood (Aug 4, 2015)

resurrected said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Kiska did some humongous beef ribs at the smoking weekend. Hopefully he'll see this and give you some advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## wade (Aug 4, 2015)

tombirmingham said:


> Wade - I have a PRO Q smoker generator so that should be fine to use !!


 The ProQ is fine. You may need to extend the smoking times a little with it though


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 6, 2015)

Me again, sorry to keep asking - I bought a meat probe yesterday but also did not consider a grill thermometer - any recommendations ? I used to use a simple oven thermometer which had a clock dial on it that cost me £5 from a kitchen store, was thinking perhaps that might be an idea and to leave it in there with the meat - the only worry is that the door opening whilst getting the temp might hinder getting a decent steady temp, maybe not though - what are peoples thoughts ?


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey do not apologies that's what we are here for. You need a digital device that has the probe on the inside preferably at grill level and reading unit outside. You can get some cheap ones to start off with on Auction Sites. But you get what you pay for.


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 6, 2015)

Any recommendations at all ?


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yep ikea digital probe (magnetic) with long lead 7 quid not a maverick but my mate who is a pro swears by them


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes noticed a dude on instagram doing the same, will do that too. My meat probe was bought from Amazon and was on special offer  for those that might be interested.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes Kiska, that's the one Ewanm had at the Meet?


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 6, 2015)

If you want a cheap, reliable temp probe I highly reccomend these: http://www.nisbets.co.uk/hygiplas-easytemp-colour-coded-white-thermometer/J242/ProductDetail.raction
You can get them in different colours for different foods and they're very reliable. We use them at work and I've seen them get dropped in deep fat fryers and come out still working!


----------



## ianplant (Aug 6, 2015)

I spotted this while checking the other amazon link  dont know whether its a good price


----------



## smokewood (Aug 6, 2015)

I am not sure, but if you put Maverick ET 732 into Google and see what prices come up, that way you will have something to compare it with.  I have the older version, but is does the same job.


----------



## wade (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes, that is about the going rate for the 732's


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 11, 2015)

Evening UK Smokers. 

Ordered my first meat from the butcher, decided to stay local and use my organic butcher in Birmingham. Originally I was going to feed my 2 brothers and nephew but my middle brother won't make it so it's going to be just me and my brother/son for beef ribs on Saturday before the rugby at 8pm. I have ordered 1.5kg of short ribs/jacobs ladder cut for 15 quid. I'll pick them up Saturday AM from the butchers. 

The ribs will be served with slaw, beer and maybe some pudding afterwards. 

http://www.macsbbq.com/beef-short-ribs - I have this recipe or this one http://www.smoking-meat.com/february-14-2013-smoked-beef-short-ribs - any tips or recommendations, both have different cooking times. I'd like to be sat watching the game around 7:30. 

Wil document with photos !!

p.s. - using Aussie Heat Beads and Oak Woodchips to smoke with.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 11, 2015)

Kiska95 made some great beef ribs at the meet the other weekend. I'm sure he'll be along to give some advice.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 11, 2015)

Get Ready to be Kiskaed! [emoji]128515[/emoji]

He cooked some good ribs, so he should be able to tell you time and Temps


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 12, 2015)

Cool. 

Also interested in the 321 method and if it's worth going for ? The Mac's BBQ recipe is 8-10 hours cooking time which is 4 hours less than the 321 method !


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Tom, 3-2-1 is generally used for Pork Ribs. I have looked at the link from macs bbq, very good advice etc, but one fundamental problem, no cooking temperature given.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi  Tom

Sorry for a bit of a late reply.

The 321 is a defo with pork ribs, works every time. But the trick is to make a braise in the foil pouch on the "2" section. I used Golden Syrup, Light brown sugar and Orange Juice (not loads) but you can use what ever you like. Some say do 221 for baby backs though! Then BBQ sauce slathered over the top on the "!! section 

For the beef ribs and mine were big...........a couple of ribs I rubbed with franks mustard  and then S&P the others just S&P. 
With the ribs being quite thick (have a look at them on the SMF weekend pics page)  I cooked to IT. Wade had the weber rocking at about 115c using the snake method using heat beads and I believe oak pellets. I foil wrapped midway (no braise) when the meat was pulling back from the bones and took them off at between 85c and 90C and rested in a coolbox for hour or so. All in all they were on about 6 hours plus an hours rest. If the butcher has trimmed well then the 321 should work just test IT
If your planning to be eating around 7 I would get them on around 9.00am to 10am or sooner. They will keep warm wrapped in towels and in a cooler for hours.

Hope that helps


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 12, 2015)

That more than helps, will probably get the meat on the smoker around 11 and then see what happens. It's not imperative to finish at 7 but it would help, don't mind watching the game whilst eating anyway !

Just checking IT means internal temperature ?


----------



## resurrected (Aug 12, 2015)

It does. Make sure the probe isn't touching the bone when you take the IT reading.


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 15, 2015)

So just had my dinner, had the beef ribs with some slaw, a bottle of Bathams Bitter and not much else. I think there were some wayward situations and overall I enjoyed the experience, I am still amazed at the Pro Q ability to hold temp. I went out for a coffee and sadly the smoker went up 30c for about 30 minutes to my estimation, I refilled the water pan and it stabilised back at 105c. 

So photos and thoughts....













20150815_122009_resized.jpg



__ tombirmingham
__ Aug 15, 2015


















20150815_124831_resized.jpg



__ tombirmingham
__ Aug 15, 2015


















20150815_191011_resized.jpg



__ tombirmingham
__ Aug 15, 2015






I think the butcher misunderstood the order and cut the ladder of ribs in half, therefore I had even shorter short ribs - I still went on and cooked for 5.5 hours until they hit 82c. I then rested for 30 minutes. Overall the taste was ok to good, the meat was buttery and a little chewy in certain parts of the cut. The overall smoke flavour was fairly weak but I did gett a fairly meaty taste from the ribs, very beefy and almost broth like. I used american mustard to cover and to hold the rub which was a garlic powder, cayenne, black pepper, paprika. I covered it all over. I cooked with a full basket, minion style and used apple wood chips for the first 2 hours. There was a stall at 4 hours in, it lasted for around 30 minutes. 

For my first smoke it was good and I did feel proud, however I think the butcher cutting the ribs in half effected the overall eating experience. There was a lot of fat which I didnt trim. Also measuring the temp was difficult as different parts were at different temps but not dramatically so, I realised after a while that I was testing the fat temp rather than the meat and it was a lot higher than the good stuff. 

Taste I would give 6/10, overall pleasure/experience I would go for an 8. Think the chewy aspect on some parts of the meat was a slight anti climax and the fat was an issue too.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 15, 2015)

Probably one of the best and first pieces of advice I was given by Chef Jimmy when I first joined this group was don't put water in the pan but to fill it with sand.

So that's what I now do and temperature stability is much better.

Have a read of this http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201566/a-panicking-noob


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah the butcher has gone a bit cocky and given you a trendy "Jacobs ladder" cut probably charged you more for it too

Maybe try "Plate Ribs" next time they are more forgiving and cheaper. you may have taken them off a bit early hence the chewiness in certain section. Closer to 90C  and rested for a longer period may help. The ones below came off at 90c, rested for over an hour and the rack you are looking at cost £6













2.jpg



__ kiska95
__ Aug 16, 2015


















dbe7d315_011.jpg



__ kiska95
__ Aug 16, 2015


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks Kiska, appreciate the advice and feedback.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Brummie, good effort for your first attempt[emoji]128077[/emoji].

This is a game of trial and error. One bit of advice I was given when I started,  was to a notebook. Make notes from start to finish, Weight of meat, rub ingrediants, how much fuel, also things like weather conditions, is it hot or cold, wind, no wind or strong winds. All effect he cooking process.

The cooking temperature, time etc. Then finished results marked out of 10. Then when you do it again you can look back and see what you could do differently to achieve a better result.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Tom

Just had another look at your "Rib in the Raw" and he has given you the traditional short rib which is the section of ribs just under the Ribeye. Had he cut them in half again then they would have been "Flanken" cut ribs (Korean Style). For more meaty ribs a bit lower down is the plate which are as in the pictures above and are more meaty. They are normally just 3 or 4 bones long and are cut from the brisket end


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes, I have a smoking notebook, similar to a bread one I have for making sourdough - surprisingly the same recording types - bar the smoke and fuel. 

Thanks for the feedback and information, I trusted an organic butcher to get this done so I thought he would know the cut when I said jacobs ladder for smoking, where do you get your meat from Kiska ? I want to do this again without having to go through the rigmarole of having to get another incorrect cut.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Tom

The plate ribs I have been getting are from George Bowlem's in Sedgefield up in the north east. He is a bulk producer to wholesale and retail and has a mountain of plate fibs at any one time but it does take some selection as some are not as good as others but he doesn't do online sales or deliver to retail customers! The problem you have is that most butchers buy brisket in 20KG boxes already trimmed and the Ribeye on the bone comes as it is, therefore they don't have the middle bit, which is where the short "Plate" ribs come from. You need a butcher that regularly breaks down a fore quarter of beef or at least a bone in full brisket and as such will have the plate short ribs. They should be 3 or 4 big flat bones and be about 12" x 8" in size. I know online butchers do them and I am getting my local butcher into it, trying to encourage him to set up an online shop.

If you check out the picture, below the guys right hand is where the rib eye is. His hand is on the Chine bone and feather bones, which will be removed. He will cut this full piece in half about 4" down from his little finger to square up with the other end. The bottom of the picture shows the brisket with the bone in. The bottom of the picture opposite his hand is the plate rib and just above it or the middle bit is where the Short ribs are.













hqdefault.jpg



__ kiska95
__ Aug 17, 2015






Try Albert Matthews butchers in Bury they are closer to you and are attuned to American BBQ cuts, Ask for Chris Matthews and mention my name and that of the forum and he should be able to help you out

These ones are Turner & George (trimmed of top layer) and are about £8.75 per kilo so are very expensive when you think I pay £2.75KG (untrimmed of top layer) from bowlems. In most cases they should be about £5.00KG













shortribs_large_451x375.jpg



__ kiska95
__ Aug 17, 2015






Hope that helps


----------

